# wildcamping near lisbon



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi guys been staying at a spot near belem about 4 miles from the centre of lisbon. good spot close to the bus/trams and fee wi-fi at mcdonalds.
battery nearly gone now. as the river is 1 mile wide at this point what do u think about dumping tanks in it


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

looks nice Ian
What's the view out of the front windows ?

How much longer you got touring around Europe ?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi nuke using my daughters computer from her room here, so no pictures at the mo. Will post a forward view another time.

Starting back tomorrow for the UK  catching the 16.00 ferry on Saturday 6th Oct. 

Heard its raining a bit in the UK :?: weather here is in the eighties  

Olley


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi just arrived at Parc Verger, its got Wi-Fi!!!! wife wants the putor  Heres a panorama of belem.

Olley


----------

